# بحث عن العمارة الذكية



## معماري بديع (14 فبراير 2008)

:81: عندي بحث عن العمارة الذكية فمن يملك معلومات او بحوث او امثلة عن ابنية تحمل تقنية العمارة الذكية او هو لدية معلومات فليتكرم علينا بالمشاركة و لة جزيل لشكر و الأمتنان ............ :81: :2:


----------



## zoromba (15 فبراير 2008)

لمحددات الرئيسية لطرق ترشيد الطاقة بالمبانى 
________________________________________
المحددات الرئيسية لطرق ترشيد الطاقة بالمبانى
ملخص:
-يتناول البحث تأثير المتغيرات المناخية واسباب استهلاك الطاقة وتأثر العمارة البيئية بها وذلك للوصول الى طرق واساليب ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة فى المبنى 
عــــام :
-جاءت الحضارة الصناعية فى المد الثانى من موجات بحور العلم العاتية والتى ظهر فيها بدء آليات جديد فى سوق الإنتاج وفّرتها النظم الرأسمالية والبرجوازية ،والتى استحدثت فيها المصانع والمدن الصناعية فزاد الاحتياج للطاقة.
-وقد عاش الإنسان فى مدينته الصغيرة وأغلب اعتماده على الصناعة ،هذا الاختراع الثوري تحولت بمقتضاه وسائل الإنتاج والصناعة من الصناعة اليدوية الى الآلة الميكانيكية ومن الورشة الصغيرة بالمسكن الى المصنع الكبير ، وقد تركزت الصناعة المعتمدة على الآلة البخارية فى مناطق استخراج الفحم كما حدث فى إنجلترا وألمانيا وفرنسا وذلك لاعتماد البخار على الفحم وبهدف تخفيض تكاليف الإنتاج ، ونتيجة لكبر حجم المصانع فقد أدى ذلك الى استخدام عدد كبير من العمال، ونتج عن هذا هجرة أهل الريف الى المدن؛ مما أدى الى تضخمها وتزايد حجمها منذ مطلع القرن التاسع عشر فقد تحولّت قرى كثيرة الى مدن ونمت مدن صغيرة ، وقد أدى استخدام البخار فى تسيير القطارات البخارية الى سهولة الاتصال بين الريف والمدن وشجّع على زيادة الهجرة الى المدن طلبا لفرص العمل الممكنة بها . 
-كان من المظاهر الأساسية لعمليات التحضر أنها عزلت الإنسان عن الطبيعة والبيئة؛ فلقد عزل الإنسان نفسه داخل حوائط المبانى وأصبح إنسان الحضر فى كل مكان فى العالم يأكل نفس الطعام ويركب نفس الطائرات والسيارات ويسكن ويعمل فى نفس المبانى ، متناسيا أن كل ما يحيط به من مظاهر الرفاهية والتقدم مستمد أصلا من البيئة ومن مواردها الطبيعية .
-ومع ظهور الكهرباء بعد استشعار فائدته ،والتى قادت لبناء أول محطة قوى فى الربع الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر وبجانب استخدامها فى توليد الطاقة المحرّكة فى المصانع ، والتى ساهمت فى إنشاء وسائل سريعة للمواصلات (المترو والقطارات) ، كما يجب ألا ننسى أهمية الكهرباء فى صنع المصاعد الكهربائية وبذلك أمكن إقامة المبانى والأبراج العالية مما أدى الى زيادة الكثافات السكانية بالمدن .
-وفى منتصف القرن العشرين وبالذات بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية بدأت معدلات التغيير والتطور فى الصناعة خاصة فى أمريكا تسير بعجلة متزايدة تفوق بمراحل ما حدث من تغيرات أثناء الثورة الصناعية الأولى ويتمثل هذا التغيير فيما يسمى بالآلية فى الإنتاج ,, الأتوميشن Automation , ووصل الإنتاج حدا تعجز عن امتصاصه أسواق بعض الدول الصناعية مما أدى الى قيام هذه الدول بفتح أسواق جديدة لها فى الدول النامية.
التغيرات المناخية المتنوعة :
-فى عام 1988 نشر أول تقرير[1] عن مشكلة تأثير الاحتباس الحرارى صادر من مكتب حكومى للتغيرات المناخية له علاقة بمنظمة الأرصاد الجوية العالمية وبرنامج منظمة الأمم البيئية والذى أظهر ما يسمى تأثير غازات الاحتباس الحرارى على الغلاف الجوى الأرضى والمنحصرة بين السطح وطبقات الجو العليا تعمل كطبقة من الزجاج تتكون من الغازات المنبعثة من الأنشطة الصناعية المتزايدة والتى تستهلك الموارد الطبيعية ،وتسبب اختلالاً فى ميزان البيئة متمثلاً فى غازات لا تستطيع استيعابها ، أو لم تتعامل معها ، وبالتالى فقد تغيرت كيمياء الهواء بدرجات كبيرة ولا تزال تتغير تحت ضغط التنمية محلياً وعالمياً ، فقد ازدادت نسبة تواجد ثانى أكسيد الكربون بمقدار 25% وأكسيد النيتروز بمقدار 19% والميثان بمقدار 100% 
-وتؤثر هذه الظاهرة على انتقال أشعة الموجات القصيرة من الشمس وبالعكس، وتمنع من فقد الموجات الطويلة المنبعثة من الأسطح الدافئة الأرضية للفضاء الخارجى وبالتالى تقلل من إصلاح ما يسمى درجات الحرارة الساكنة ،هذا التأثير على الاتزان الإشعاعي يعمل على التأثير على الاتزان الحرارى داخل الغلاف المحيط بالكرة الأرضية مما يؤدى الى رفع درجات الحرارة عن معدلها الطبيعى ،وهذه الزيادة فى درجات الحارة ستؤدى الى التمدد الحرارى للمحيطات الأرضية ( والتى تكوّن 70% من مسطّح الكرة الأرضية ) وتعمل على انصهار جبال الثلج فيساعد على زيادة مستوى مياه البحر فى الكرة الأرضية كلها, مما يؤدى الى النحر المستمر للشواطىء وتآكل اليابسة ( مثال ما يحدث فى بنجلاديش وانجلترا )،وهى أيضا من الأسباب المباشرة لانتشار الأوبئة والأمراض ،وهو ما أصاب الحضر من اضمحلال وما أصاب نوعية الحياة من انحدار كنتيجة محتومة للنمو غير المكبوح فى عالم المدن.
-وفى مقارنة بين هواء المدن وهواء الريف ذكر الينكويست وهو أحد خبراء الأرصاد الجوية ما يلى :
*درجة الحرارة فى المدن أعلى بمقدار درجتين تقريبا عنها فى الريف .
*الرطوبة النسبية فى المدن أقل بمقدار 6 % تقريبا عنها فى الريف .
*الغبار والأتربة فى المدن أعلى بمقدار 10 أضعاف عنه فى الريف .
*الضباب فى المدن أكثر بنسبة تتراوح من5–10 %عنها فى الريف .
*الإضاءة الشمسية فى المدن أقل بنسبة تتراوح من 10–20% عنها فى الريف .
*الأمطار فى المدن أعلى بنسبة تتراوح من 5– 10%عنها فى الريف .
- وقد قدّرت وكالة حماية البيئة الأمريكية فى عام 1974 أن إنبعاثات غاز ثانى أكسيد الكبريت قد أضر بالمبانى فى أمريكا بما يقدر بحوالى 2 بليون دولار كما قامت مدن كثيرة بحملات صيانة لمبانيها وأثارها التاريخية مما كلفها مبالغ طائلة. 
المدخل الى استهلاك الطاقة فى المبانى[2]:
-بزيادة الطموح فى التنمية لدول العالم النامى أدى ذلك الى زيادة قياسية لاستهلاك الطاقة فى العالم والتى لها علاقة مباشرة بزيادة الأنشطة الاقتصادية ,وبصفة عامة ، فإن الملاحظ أن المدن والمباني المريضة"Sick Building" لها ثلاث خصائص أساسية وهي :
1- الإسراف في استخدام الطاقة واستنزاف الموارد الطبيعية .
2- تلويث البيئة وتدمير النظام البيئي .
3- التأثير السلبي على صحة الإنسان .
- ويمكن تقسيّم عملية التشييد المبانى الى ثلاثة مراحل : المرحلة الأولى هى عملية البدء فى التشييد وهى تحتوى على إنفاق يفوق عملية التشييد نفسها ، وفى المرحلة الثانية تستهلك الطاقة من خلال إنتاج مواد الإنشاء الخام فى المناجم والمسابك ومواقع التشييد ، كما يستهلك نقل المواد الى مواقع البناء طاقة إضافية، وفى المرحلة الثالثة تخلق العديد من المبانى الحديثة بيئات داخلية خطيرة 
-إن الظواهر العالمية للتلوث لا يمكن للمصممين أن يساهموا فى تقليلها ولكن العكس هو الصحيح فكل طن يتم حرقه من الوقود الحفرى لتدفئة مبنى بصورة مباشرة أو يحرق فى محطة توليد طاقة كهربية للاستعمال فى قطاع المبانى يضيف العديد من الملوثات للغلاف الجوى والتى تعود للأرض عن طريق الأمطار .
-وبقياس كمية ما تستهلكه المبانى من طاقة فقد وجد أنها مقسمة الى التالى[3] : تسخين الهواء وتسخين المياه 40% والإضاءة وتطبيقاتها 37% والمعدات المكتبية 12% أما ما يتبقى 11% فهى تستخدم فى عمليات الإنشاء وتصنيع خامات المبنى وكمصاريف للصيانة، ويمكن تحديد الأسباب المؤدية إلى تسرب وضياع الطاقة من المنازل نتيجة لما يلي :
-من 30% إلى 40% من حرارة المنزل تفقد نتيجة التسرب من خلال المنشأ نفسه .
- أكثر من 20% من خلال الأبواب والنوافذ .
-10% من الحوائط ، 12% من الأسقف ، 10% من خلال أرضيات الدور الأرضي 
طرق ترشيد الطاقة فى المبانى:
-لقد كان لتأثير المبانى على البيئة على مدار التاريخ بدءا من كتابات فليتروفيش(العصر اليونانى) وحتى كتابات وليم موريس وما سببته من تدمير للبيئة الناتج عن الثورة الصناعية فى أواخر القرن التاسع عشر ، كل ذلك ساعد على العمل على رفع كفاءة تصميم المبانى وذلك بتقليل استهلاك الطاقة المساعدة على استنباط طاقات متجددة وكان ذلك فى بدايات القرن العشرين وبالتحديد عام 1930، وزاد الاهتمام بتأثيرات البيئة على المبانى خلال عام 1960 حتى عام 1970 وفيها تم وضع البدايات للتصميم البيئى والمتعارف عليه الآن [4].
-وقد قام DONALD WASTONأستاذ العمارة بالولايات المتحدة بتدريب المعماريين على ترجمة هذا المبدأ الى تصميمات تحت ستار الراحة الحرارية المطلوبة للمستخدم أولاً وعلى أن يتم هذا الأمر فى اتجاهين :
1- اتجاه التصميم واختيار أنسب المواد والتكنولوجيا المتلائمة .
2- اتجاه كفاءة استخدام الطاقة لتوفير الراحة للإنسان .
أولاً:مواد البناء المستخدمة فى ترشيد الطاقة: 
-تركزت دراسات كثيرة على عملية تقدير الطاقة المستهلكة فى إنتاج مواد البناء منها (على سبيل المثال)أن الطاقة المستهلكة في قطع ونشر ونقل الخشب تقدر بحوالى 580وات.ساعة/طن ، وقد تم أخذ هذا الرقم كأساس للمقارنة مع بعض المواد الأخرى كما يلي :
*الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج الألمنيوم = الخشب × 126 مرة . 
*الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج الحديد = الخشب × 24 مرة .
*الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج الزجاج = الخشب × 14 مرة .
*الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج البلاستيك = الخشب × 6 مرات .
*الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج الأسمنت = الخشب × 5 مرات .
*الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج الطوب = الخشب × 4 مرات .
ولكن هناك عدة عوامل تحكم الاستغلال الأمثل لمصادر الخامات الطبيعية مثل:
(1) توافر الخامات بكميات والخواص التى تلائم مجال الاستخدام وأسلوب تركيبها.
(2) اقتصاديات الاستخراج والاستغلال والنقل للخامة وتصنيعها
(3) القرب من مواقع التجمعات السكنية وحجم الاحتياجات الحالية والمستقبلية.
(4) مدى توفير عناصر البنية الأساسية كالمياه والكهرباء ومصادر الطاقة بشكل عام.
ثانياً:إعادة استخدام لعناصر المنشأ Recycling: 
- تأثر الاهتمام بالعوامل السلبية المؤدية للإضرار بالبيئة والتى كان منها ما يؤثر على الصحة العامة للبشر فى كل مكان تتدخل فيه تكنولوجيا البناء والخامات والمواد المستخدمة فيه ، وما يتبعها من عمليات الاستخراج والتصنيع والتخزين والنقل وخلافة ، كل هذا زاد من الإقبال على إعادة استخدام وتدوير الخامات المستخدمة بغرض التقليل من هذه المضار والعمل على تقليل التكلفة فى التصنيع وبالتالى التقليل من الطاقة المستهلكة فيها .
-إن المطلوب منا هو العمل على إحداث توازن بين هذه التركيبات المنظمة وبين بيئاتها ، كما يحدث فعلا في الطبيعة ، بأن نجعل المواد الخارجة والمنصرفة من أحد هذه التركيبات مصدرا لمواد جديدة يمتصها تركيب آخر ويستخدمها مصدرا له ، ومثل هذا يحدث تلقائيا في النظم البيئية المتزنة حيث أنها فعلا لا تعاني من فوائض ولا من نواقص ، وهذه هي الصورة النموذجية ، أما في حالة البيئة المبنية فإن لها تأثيرات على النظام البيئي للأرض ومواردها , وكمثال على ذلك فإن إعادة استخدام المياه المستعملة والتى تسمى بالمياه الرماديةGrey Water وهى الناتجة عن استعمال الحمامات والأدشاش والمطابخ سيكون له أثر كبير فى خفض استهلاك الماء بالمباني حيث يتم تجميعها فى خزان أراضى ويتم معالجتها وترشيحها باستخدام الرمل والزلط والمرشحات البيولوجية ثم يعاد استعمالها لري الحدائق أو تستعمل مرة أخرى فى صناديق الطرد[5] .
ثالثاً:الحفاظ على سلامة ونظافة البيئة No Pollution :
-تم وضع بعض القواعد المساعدة عند التصميم والإنشاء والاستخدام للمنشأ منها :
1- أن تكون مخرجات المبنى الغازية والسائلة والصلبة غير ملوثة للبيئة أو تكون لها دورة توليد منها تستخدم كطاقة بحيث تنتهى بدورة لترشيح الملوثات وتنقيتها قبل خروجها للبيئة المحيطة أو تنتهى بدورة تولد منها طاقة مثل طاقة البيوماس المولّدة من المخلفات الصلبة أو تنتهى بدورات لإعادة الاستخدام لتقليل المخلفات الناتجة عن المبنى .
2- تصميم نظم الخدمات والتغذية بالمياه والصرف بدورات مغلقة وطرق معالجة لا تؤدى الى تلوث للتربة أو للجو أو المسطحات المائية .
3- استخدام نظم الإمداد بالطاقة لتكون من مصادر نظيفة .
4- العمل على تقليل استخدام التكنولوجيا الملوثة للبيئة فى الفرش والتجهيزات الداخلية كأجهزة التكييف والأجهزة الكهربية المتنوعة .
رابعاً:توفير الطاقة وترشيد استهلاكها Conserving Energy :
-للحصول على التصميمات اقائمة على استخدام الطاقات الطبيعية قد يشكّل قيمة مالية كبيرة للغاية،لذا يجب:
1- العمل على نشر تقنية التبريد والتسخين بالطرق الطبيعية والنشطة 
2- استخدام مواد بناء ذات طاقة تشغيل منخفضة أو متوسطة.
3- توليد الطاقة من مصادر جديدة ومتجددة ونظيفة كالطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح وطاقة البيوجاز.... 
4- محاولة توعية المستخدمين للأسلوب الأمثل فى استهلاك وترشيد الطاقة.
خامساً:التكيف مع المناخ Adapting with climate :
-من فوائد تشييد المباني المناسبة للمناخ هي الاعتماد على الطبيعة مرة أخرى ، كما أنها قد تساعد على خلق أشخاص مناسبين للمناخ ويجب ألا ننسى الفوائد التي تعود على العاملين في مباني تراعي البيئة المحيطة بها ، فقد أضفى استخدام الضوء والتهوية الطبيعية والأضواء الصناعية التي يمكن ضبطها تبعا لرغبة مستخدمها جوا من البهجة وأعطت العاملين فرصة أكبر للتحكم في البيئة المحيطة بهم، وكنتيجة لرضا العاملين قلّت نسبة تغيّبهم عن العمل وزادت إنتاجيتهم .
سادساً:التقليل من استخدام الموارد الجديدة Minimizing new resources :
-قد يوحي التاريخ الطويل لاستخدام المواد الأرضية بالبداءة ولكن هذه المواد مناسبة تماما لتشييد المباني الصغيرة والمتوسطة الحجم وهي لا تحتاج مثل الأسمنت والطوب لطاقة عالية ونار شديدة ففي اليمن يصل ارتفاع المباني المشيدة من الطين إلى خمسة طوابق (وربما أكثر) كما أن المباني المشيّدة من هذه المواد لا تؤثر فيها النار كما أنها ضد العفن وقد تكون أكثر مقاومة للزلازل إذا روعي في تشييدها التقنيات الملائمة . 
-إن إعادة استخدام مواد بناء أو عناصر إنشائية من مباني قديمة لإنشاء مباني جديدة مسألة قديمة تاريخيا، فإذا نظرنا للعديد من المساجد الأثرية بمصر لوجدنا بها أعمدة ذات طراز روماني تم استخدامها كعناصر إنشائية بعد أن نقلت من بعض المعابد الرومانية القديمة .
-أما أحد الأساليب الأخرى لتقليل استخدام الموارد الجديدة هو إعادة استعمال الفراغات والمباني لوظائف وأنشطة أخرى ، ففي باريس تم استخدام مبنى " Gare d’Orsay" والذي بني في القرن التاسع عشر لخدمة الترام الكهربائي كجراج للسيارات في أول الأمر بعد انتهاء وظيفته الأولى أما الآن فيتم استعماله كمتحف لمعروضات القرن التاسع عشر أما في ألمانيا فان سياسة الترميم تهتم بالمباني القديمة كالمصانع التي أنشئت في القرن التاسع عشر وتوقفت عن العمل فيتم ترميمها و تعديلها لتتحول إلى مراكز ثقافية كما حدث لبعض مصانع الفحم في مدينة " ايسن " و " أوبر هاوزن " أو لتصير مسرحا كأحد مسارح "هامثربورج" المشهورة أو شققا للسكن كما حدث لمصنع مهجور تابع لشركة الشوكولاته " شتولفيرك " بمدينة كولونيا أو كما حدث أيضا في " ميونخ " حيث تم ترميم مبنى مستدير يجمع في شكله بين الأناقة والبساطة وقد تابعا لمصلحة البريد الاتحادية وهو الآن مجمع متعدد الوظائف وليست هذه إلا اشهر الأمثلة فالمشاريع المماثلة كثير الآن في ألمانيا . 

[1]Scullion,M.ed.Digest of United Kingdom Energy Statisics2000,A National Statistics Publication, The Stationery Office,2000.

[2]The Energy Report: Market Reforms and Innovation2000,DTI, The Stationery Office,2000


[3]Energy Consumption in United Kingdom, Energy Paper66,DTI,Stationery Office,1997.

[4]Watson,D.1991, Progressive Architecure,3/91, March1991

[5]مدخل الى تصميم المستوطنات البشرية الجديدة فى المناطق الصحراوية-الجزء الثانى(1987).مجلة عالم البناء -عدد84:23-25، القاهرة.


----------



## zoromba (15 فبراير 2008)

البيوت الذكية
البيوت الذكية .. هي ثمرة جديدة من ثِمار التقدم العلمي ، وهي عبارة عن شقق وفيلات يُستخدم فيها أحدث ما وصلت إليه التكنولوجيا ، فهي تُدير ظهرها للشمس صيفاً وتستقبلها في الشتاء !!
وبها شبكة معلومات مُتكاملة تُنبه الساكن لدرجة الحرارة ، وتحميه من الأمراض ، والتيار الكهربائي بها ينقطع تلقائياً ، والنوافذ تُفتح وتُغلق عند حلول النهار والليل ، ومنازل هذا القرن أخشابها لا تحترق وتُقاوم الفِطريات ، وتحمي نفسها من اللصوص والحيوانات الضالة ..

يحلم العُلماء والمعماريون والمهندسون ، وأشهرهم المُهندس المعماري الألماني " هيوبرت فرتيز " ، والذي يُعد من العلامات البارزة في العمارة الألمانية والأُوروبية بوجه عام ، بالبيت الذكي الذي يجد الإنسان فيه راحته ، حيث يُمكن إعادة تشكيله بسهولة لدفع الملل عن نفوس ساكنيه ، ولا يُستخدم أية طاقة صِناعية على الإطلاق ، بل يعتمد على الطاقة المُتجددة فقط ..
وهذا الحلم يشغل أذهان المهندسين والمعماريين في أنحاء العالم ، فالبيت ذو الاستهلاك المُنخفض للطاقة ، أو البيت الإيجابي ، أو البيت فوق العادة ، كلها في النهاية أسماء مُتعددة لمُسمى واحد وهو البيت الذي يحتاج فقط نسبة ضئيلة من حرارة التسخين أو الكهرباء التي تستهلكها البيوت التقليدية في الوقت الحالي ..
وحسب الرؤية التي يتبناها " فرتيز " ، فإن البيت لا يستحق أن يندرج تحت المُسميات السابقة إلا إذا كان استهلاكه للكهرباء يقل عن استهلاك البيوت المُماثلة التقليدية بنسبة 40 % على الأقل ، وهذا الأمر يُمكن أن يتحقق من خِلال عاملين أساسيين :
أما الأول فهو جدران جيدة العزل تمنع تسرب الطاقة إلى خارج المنزل قدر الإمكان ، وأما الثاني فهو الاستغلال الأمثل للطاقة الشمسية ..
ويُؤكد المهندس الألماني على أهمية (( النظرة البيئية )) وتوافرها في البيت الذكي ، خاصةً عند تحقيق حلم (( الطاقة المنخفضة )) ، حيث يُنادي بأنه يجب الاتجاه إلى توفير الوقود العُضوي ، واستخدام الطاقة الشمسية ؛ لأن الشمس والرياح والماء والغاز العُضوي " البيوجاز " .. كلها قادرة على مواجهة احتياجات الإنسان بشرط أن يخفض احتياجاته من الطاقة بنسبة 50 % ..
والواقع أن هذا الأمل لم يتحقق إلا العام 1991 عندما أُقيم أول بيت من هذا النوع في " كادمشتاد " بألمانيا ..
ومع نهاية العام 1995 طالعتنا الإحصائيات بأرقام مؤداها أن 5 % من البيوت الألمانية طبقت بأمانة هذه المُواصفات ونجحت في تقليل استهلاكها للطاقة ..
ويجد هذا النوع من البيوت قُبولاً مُتزايداً من جانب العملاء كل يوم ، حتى أن الإحصائيات تؤكد أنه مع حُلول العام 2010 سوف تكون كل البيوت في ألمانيا من هذا النوع ، ومع حلول العام 2015 سوف تُحقق 10 % من هذه البيوت النسبة الذهبية التي يتمناها العلماء ، وهي 40 % من استهلاك الطاقة .

•	بيوت .. ضد هجمات اللصوص أو الحيوانات الضالة:

يُؤكد العلماء والمعماريون أن البيوت الذكية يجب أن تُصبح واحات يلجأ إليها صاحبها للراحة والاسترخاء دون أن يتعرض لمواد كيماوية ، أو استرخاء بدون كيماويات ؛ لأن الاسترخاء ينطوي في الوقت نفسه على تكنولوجيا تجعل الحياة أكثر سهولة ..
فمن مظاهر الذكاء في تكنولوجيا إنتاج (( البيت الذكي )) أن النوافذ تُغلق من تلقاء نفسها عندما تبدأ أجهزة التكييف في العمل ، وعندما ترتفع درجة حرارة الشمس ، فإن الستائر تنسدل تلقائياً ، قبل أن تبدأ أجساد سُكان البيت في إفراز العرق بفعل حرارة الشمس ، والتكنولوجيا التي تتحكم في كل هذه المزايا يُمكن السيطرة عليها والتحكم فيها من خلال التليفون ..
ويؤكد المُهندس المعماري " فرتيز " أننا بحاجة إلى بيوت تحتاج عناية أقل حتى تُوفر لأصحابها وقتاً أكبر يتفرغون فيه لأعمالهم الخاصة أو على الأقل للعناية بأطفالهم بشكل أفضل ، وخاصةً أن ومميزات هذه البيوت أن النوافذ تُنظم نفسها بنفسها ، وبالنُظم الإلكترونية التي تُوفر الأمن للبيوت ضِد هجمات اللصوص أو الحيوانات الضالة ..
والرائع فِعلاً أن المادة التي تُبنى بها البيوت الذكية هي من الأخشاب التي لا تحترق ، وتُقاوم الفِطريات ..
ففي تجربة علمية فريدة في معهد روزنهايم لبحوث مواد البناء في بافاريا بألمانيا تُستخدم أخشاب يتم مُعالجتها بطريقة عِلمية مُبتكرة للغاية ، بحيث تتحول هذه الأخشاب إلى مادة عازلة جيدة مُقاومة للاحتراق ، وللإصابات الفِطرية في الوقت نفسه ..
وقد زاد الطلب على هذه الأخشاب ، وخاصة أن شركات بناء البيوت الخشبية تزدهر يوماً بعد يوم ، في ألمانيا والولايات المُتحدة والدُول الإسكندنافية ..
ومعروف أن للخشب عِدة مزايا كمادة تُستخدم في بناء البيوت ؛ لأن إنتاج الخشب نفسه عملية تنتج عنها مستويات مُنخفضة من الإنبعاثات ، ويحتاج تصنيعه إلى قدر منخفض من الطاقة تقل كثيراً عن الطاقة المُستخدمة في إنتاج المواد البديلة ؛ ولذلك يُطلق العلماء على البيوت الخشبية (( البيوت كاملة القيمة )) .. وخاصةً أنها تتوافق مع النُظم البيئية والعودة للطبيعة .


•	البيوت الذكية .. تُدار بالاستشعار عن بُعد:

والبيوت الذكية لا يتوقف انتشارها على ألمانيا وأوروبا فقط ، بل إنها تنتشر أيضاً ، وبكثرة في العديد من الدول الإسكندنافية مثل السويد والنرويج والدنمارك ..
وهذه البيوت تم تصميمها وإعدادها وتجهيزها لمساعدة " المُعاقين " على الحياة بأكبر قدر ممكن من الاستقلال ..
والأمر هنا ليس مجرد أبواب تُفتح وتُغلق بالضغط على الأزرار ، بل إنه نوع من المساعدة الذكية لهؤلاء الذين حُرموا من نِعم كثيرة ..
وعلى سبيل المِثال ، فإنه بمجرد ارتفاع درجة الحرارة تُفتح نوافذ المنزل ، وينقطع التيار الكهربائي تلقائياً عن مواقد الطهي ..
كما أن نظم الإدارة مَصممة بحيث تعمل تلقائياً أيضاً عند حلول الظلام ، وجهاز التكييف مُبرمج عند درجة مُعينة ، وكذلك كل شيء موجود في المنزل يعمل من خلال شبكة معلومات مُتكاملة ، والتي يتم تغذيتها بالاحتياجات اللازمة لكل ساكن على حِدة ..
فمثلاً يُمكن تزويدها بأجهزة استشعار تعمل عن إصابة أحد النُزلاء بالصرع ، وعند وُصول صُحف الصباح على الباب ..
وهذه البيوت الذكية عليها إقبال كبير في الدول الصناعية خاصة الإسكندنافية ، حيث تنتشر فيها أنماط لا مركزية وشخصية من الرعاية لكل من يحتاجها من المرضى أو كبار السن ، ففيها تجد رجال السياسة والأطباء والمُنظمات المدنية تبذل جهوداً مُضنية وشاقة للبحث عن طُرق أفضل من أجل مُعاونة كِبار السن والمُعاقين على التعايش مع مجتمعاتهم بشكل أفضل ، وخاصةً تفادي اللجوء إلى بيوت المُسنين والملاجئ قدر الإمكان ، وأن يحصل المُسن أو المُعاق على الرعاية داخل بيته ..
ولنتجه إلى أحد هذه البيوت لنرى كيف يعيش سكانه ..
والبيت الذي اخترناه هو بيت يقع في مدينة " تروندهايم " الساحلية غربي النرويج ، ويُعد أول بيت في العالم يُصمم خِصيصاً لهذا الغرض ، حيث زُودت كل غرفة فيه بأحدث التكنولوجيات ، ويُقيم فيه خمسة معاقين ..
فهناك " كونت تيلونيد " ـ 53 سنة ـ شاء قدره أن يُصاب بمرض تصلب الأنسجة المُتعدد ، والذي تسبب له في شلل كامل ، لدرجة أنه لا يستطيع تحريك أي عضو من أعضاء جسمه حتى شفتيه ..
لكن ذلك لا يعني إطلاقاً أن تلك الإعاقة حكمن عليه بالصمت ؛ لأن " الكمبيوتر " قدم له لساناً جديداً يستطيع التحدث به مع الآخرين ، إنه جهاز مُزود ببرنامج خاص عبارة عن وحدة متطورة لمعالجة الكلمات قادرة على الاستجابة لحركات العين ، وعندما يريد " تيلونيد " كتابة جُملة ما فإنه ينظر عبر نظارة خاصة مرتبطة بالكمبيوتر ويُوجه نظره إلى لوحة حروف كبيرة مرسومة على الشاشة ، ويركز نظره على حرف ما ، ثم يُومئ إيماءة بسيطة بطرف عينيه ، هنا يظهر الحرف الذي يريده وجزء خاص بالكتابة على لشاشة أيضاً ، وهكذا ينجح في الكتابة على الكمبيوتر بمجرد النظر إلى الحروف ، مما يسمح له بالتواصل مع الآخرين ، ويفتح باباً إلى العالم الخارجي رغم الشلل الذي أصابه ..
وهكذا .. تلعب البيوت الذكية دوراً كبيراً في تحسين حياة " المُعاقين " الذين يعيشون فيها ، كما أنها يُمكن أن تُشكل خطوة مهمة لحل عدد من المشاكل منها مشكلة مهمة للغاية تُعاني منها الدول الصناعية المتقدمة ، وهي كيفية توفير الرعاية للعدد الكبير من كبار السِن ، والذين تتوقع هذه الدول زيادة عددهم مع الزيادة المُستمرة في متوسط العمر ..
والبيوت الذكية تُحول حياة المعاقين إلى نوع من الشراكة أو المشاركة بدلاً من الاعتماد على المُساعدة ..
كما تُساعدهم على أن يكون للواحد منهم رأي في إدارة شُؤون حياته ، والذي يجب ألا نغفله : أن مشروع البيوت الذكية ليس هدفه بالضرورة أن تُصبح كل بيوت الذكية ؛ لأنه قد تكون هناك حالات تحتاج درجة عالية من العناية لن تُساعد فيها هذه التكنولوجيا كثيراً ، كما أن العامل البشري يظل مُهماً مهما تطورت التكنولوجيا ؛ لدرجة أن أجهزة الاستشعار عن بُعد الموجودة في البيوت الذكية قد تُنادي على ساكن البيت وهو في طريقه إلى الخروج لينطلق صوت الميكرفون ، يقول له : (( ارتد سترتك يا سيدي .. فالجو في الخارج بارد !! )) .

•	بيوت .. تُدير ظهرها للشمس صيفاً !!

يؤكد العلماء أن الخشب هو أفضل مادة لبناء البيوت الذكية ..
ولكن لا يجب الاقتصار على مادة واحدة في البناء ، ولا مانع من إدخال مواد أُخرى بنسب محدودة مثل الحجر والبوليسترين كمواد عازلة ، مع الاستخدام الاقتصادي للكهرباء والطاقة الحرارية ، ولهذا يشرح العلماء مفهوم (( البيت الشجرة الشمس )) ، وهو البيت الذي يرتكز على " قاعدة مُتحركة " يُمكن استخدامها في تحريك البيت لعِدة اتجاهات حسب اتجاه الشمس ، وذلك بالاتجاه نحوها أو عكسها ، وِفقاً لحاجة سُكانه ..
وعلى سبيل المِثال فإنه يُمكن توجيه النوافذ الرئيسية في اتجاه الشمس شتاءاً ، وفي الاتجاه العكسي صيفاً لتحقيق توفير كبير في نفقات التدفئة شتاءاً والتهوية صيفاً ..
ويشرح " رولف ديتش " الذي يُعد من رُواد تطبيقات استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في ألمانيا : إن هذا لأسلوب الجديد في العِمارة يعتمد على وُجود جانب معدني عاكس في البيت ، وهو الجانب الذي يُوجه في اتجاه الشمس صيفاً ، ويتم في هذا البيت تركيب وحدة للطاقة الشمسية بحيث تكون مُواجهة للشمس بشكل مباشر على مدار السنة ، ومن ثم تُوفر للبيت احتياجاته من الكهرباء للإضاءة ولتشغيل الأجهزة الكهربائية ، وفي شهور الصيف عندما تُتيح هذه الوحدة كهرباء تزيد على حاجة المنزل ، فإنه يُمكن توجيه الفائض إلى شبكة كهرباء محلية كي تستفيد منه بيوت أُخرى ، وهذا النوع من البيوت يُنتج طاقة تزيد خمسة أضعاف على ما يستهلكه في العام الواحد في متوسط ساعات سُطوع الشمس في البلاد صيفاً وشتاءاً ..
أما أفضل ما قيل عن البيوت الذكية فهو من أحد ساكنيها ، ويُدعى " أور جريدر " ، وهو في الأربعين من عُمره ، ومُعاق ، ويعيش مُلازماً مقعداً مُتحركاً ، ورغم ذلك استطاع أن ينجح في استخدام عدد من الأجهزة ذات التكنولوجيا المُتطورة في إدارة شؤون حياته اليومية بنفسه دون الاعتماد على الآخرين ، رغم ما قد يُظهر بهذا النظام من سلبيات تتمثل في الأعطال المُفاجئة ، لكنه يعتبر نفسه محظوظاً ؛ لأنه تمكن من الإقامة في هذا المكان الذي يُقلل الحاجة إلى العُنصر البشري ، ويضحك " جريدر " عندما يتحدث علن البيوت الذكية ، فيقول : (( إن البيت قد يكون أحياناً باعثاً على السعادة ، وأحياناً أُخرى سبباً للضِيق )) ، وعُموماً فهو أفضل بديل مُتاح له ولأمثاله من المُعاقين في الوقت الحالي .


----------



## hammhamm44 (14 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائعععععععععععععععع


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## Dana89 (3 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Dana89 (3 مارس 2010)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Dana89 (3 مارس 2010)

ة


----------



## Dana89 (3 مارس 2010)

حلو


----------



## hermione (4 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااا على المعلومات المهمه


----------



## روعه (4 مارس 2010)

يسلمو وشكر اعلى المعلومات


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (5 مارس 2010)

معلومات قيمة ومفيده


----------



## mido_0103698403 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxz


----------



## مهندس سيد لطفى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى معلومات قيمه زادك الله حرصا .


----------



## moral_sa53 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشكركم جزيل الشكر لمجهودكم* *الأكثر من الرائع**.
**وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك لكم وفيكم**
**مع عظيم* *تقديري*​


----------



## karimkufa (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علا هكذا موضوع:56:


----------

